# Help! Cat allergy



## katerina (Jul 18, 2011)

We adopted Byron a few weeks ago and he is a wonderful little guy, maybe 6 or so years old and very, very sweet.

My husband who tolerated two other cats, one this past winter for 6 weeks (Siamese) and one as a foster for 6 weeks recently, seems to have develped allergies to this cat. I love the kitty so much, but there is no doubt that if he avoids the cat and where the cat likes to "hang out" he is better. I just tried an "Allerpet" type wash on Byron this morning. Is there anything else I can do, or other ways to find out more about allergies and cats. My husband becomes very congested and sounds like he has a cold. Thanks for any other suggestions. This cat is so sweet, is very clean and careful with his box, can't fault him with anything.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Some cats supposedly shed less dander than others, that might be why he tolerated the siamese but not this cat.

I used to have very bad cat allergies, however they always do seem to improve with time, whenever I am living with a cat. My allergies bothered me for the first month or two when we got Apollo, but improved after that. Now I only have a reaction if I get scratched, or if I pet them a lot and then touch my eyes or nose.

If your husband can manage, I'd recommend trying an antihistamine for a while (like Claratin or something similar) to see if that helps control his symptoms, and hopefully his allergies will improve with prolonged exposure.

Frequent vacuuming will help too. I'd recommend you do the vacuuming and he be in another room while you're doing it, as it can stir up more of that dander.

There are more details and tips I am sure other people can offer as well!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

My mom gets like this when she visits my apartment :-(

She sounds like she has a cold and is near enough constantly sneezing.

And the kittens like to crawl all over her, its like they know shes allergic!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

First of all, it will be nice for you husband to get an test from the doctor and confirm the allergy source. I know you feel like it must be that cat because if he is not around that cat he is better. BUT, I've seen many cases where people got rid of their cat, thinking the cat is the cause of their allergy, and find out the symptoms are still there without the cat. And you do mentioned you have three cats but your husband is only allergic to one of them. This is weird, because none of your cats belongs to the very few hypo-allergic breed, so your husband should have reactions to all of them. Unless the other two are still kittens, but if that's the case, after they grow up your hubby will have reactions to them as well :/ 

So, I would recommend your husband run the test by his doctor. I'm not saying it cannot be the cat, but it will be better to confirm the cause before treatment, right? 

If, unfortunately, the cause is the cat, then there are only two things you can do: cleaning and medicine. Your doctor will be able to help on the latter one. 

Your cat should no longer be allowed to go into your bedroom. You need to brush him frequently, ideally once a day, at a place that your hubby won't go, like a spare bedroom. A monthly bath is also good, if you can manage to do that. You need to vaccum your sofa and carpet frequently, put air filters in rooms where your cat stay most of the time. Open windows to let fresh air in. Your hubby need to wash his hand immediately after he touched the cat. All laundaries should be done using hot water. 

Good luck!


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

My husband is allergic to cats, this is how we deal with it:

I rub the cats down with Allerpet-C. You said you said an allerpet-like product? I've never used anything but Allerpet, but I can vouch that it works immediately for making the cats less itchy/sniffly inducing. In addition, brush the cats often, preferably with a really good brush such as the furminator.

I have a vacuum cleaner with a HEPA filter in it, this traps the allergens and prevents them from being spewed back into the air when you vacuum. You could additionally use an air purifier with a HEPA filter. My husband doesn't need this, but I used one when a very allergic friend came to visit. Also look into getting a good filter for your AC if you have central air. A good AC filter will run at least $60, but unlike the paper kind you can wash and reuse them, and they make a big difference in the amount of allergens circulated into the air. If you want specific suggestions, my husband has done a lot of research on the different options.

I also use this: Amazon.com: Allersearch ADMS Anti-Allergen Dust Mite Spray (32 oz.): Everything Else

You spray it on surfaces, let it dry, then vacuum the surface. This is supposed to kill a huge range of allergens, including pet dander. I spray it on the carpet, rugs, sofa, curtains, cat tree etc. Even if you don't use the spray, vacuum everything, all of the time!

Finally, your husband can take a daily allergy medication and he has to be vigilant about washing his hands after touching the cats. The best choice is to probably keep the cats out of the bedroom, but personally I have to sleep with my kitties. We have an allergen cover on our mattress, you can also get them for your pillows. If you let the cats in your room, this will keep your bed from soaking up allergens as time goes by. Wash all of your bedding, including comforter often. Duvet covers are good because you can wash them a lot easier than an entire comforter.


----------



## katerina (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh thank you one and all! You have given me hope and I will follow up on ALL suggestions. To yingying, no, I had the Siamese and he passed away, having mesothelioma (adopted to us at age 8 years, having coughing when we adopted him). The other kitty I fostered for 6 weeks, so there is no other cat in the house now. Thanks again!


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

It can definitely be done, katerina! I would re-home my husband before I re-homed my cats, but thankfully with the things I mentioned above everyone is happy and it hasn't come to that, lol.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently found out I had a cat allergy as well. I posted and got some great ideas on here. This is the link the the post. you might find some ideas and help? 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/145599-how-handle-pet-allergies.html


----------



## katerina (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonderful ideas! I will make a list of all the things I can do and then begin to carry them out. The Allerpet-type product I got (since they didn't have Allerpet at the pet store I was in) is called Siimple Solution Dander Reducing Serum and it is for cats. I used it today, and I will have to become more friendly with my vacuum cleaner. We do have a Miele one that has the good HEPA filter. I used the Dander Reducing Serum already, and will get a Furminator brush. As long as you all say I can do it, then I believe I can do it! The poor little tyke has been through a lot, with his deafness in one ear, hoarse voice (when he has one) and probably time on the streets, so I want to give him as much love and good care as I can. He deserve it!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

If you have the cash I highly suggest getting a Shark Vaccumm. I found out about them here on the forums. Mine works just as good as a Dyson and is 25% of the cost. It is really good at pulling pet hair off of couches and carpet.
Here is the link:
Exclusive Offer on Shark Navigator Lift-Away Vacuum - NV350 | Official Site

Don't buy it direct as they are asking a lot more for it then Walmart or Target does. 

A few months back we were talking about them and I was a bit skeptical but got it and tried it. I would never buy another brand again and for sure won't be buying an $800 Dyson


----------



## katerina (Jul 18, 2011)

My Miele is pretty good. They start at around $300 on Amazon and go up, at least up to $600, maybe more. I would guess it's comparable to the Shark or any other very good vacuum. It's times like these that I would love to have central vacuum though.


----------



## katerina (Jul 18, 2011)

I forgot to mention that my Miele is the least expensive model. My friend got one at a thrift store for $30!! I think the HEPA filter is the best. Someone was telling me about a brand I think was called Rainbow and that it does not put any risdual back into the air since it is collected in a container that has water in it. Does anyone have experience with that kind?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Each time I adopted a new cat, my allergies would flare up big time. However, about a couple weeks later, it would go away. I am glad since I wouldn't give up my cats for anything. So hopefully this will only be a temporary thing. If not, following the above advice should definitely help!


----------



## katerina (Jul 18, 2011)

This advice plus the thread mentioned on allergies gives me GREAT hope that we can solve this. Unfortunately I will have to become better friends with my vacuum cleaner. And unfortunately our house is wall to wall carpet. It would be horrendously costly to remove it and put in tile, so I will have to make do with what I have in that regard.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Everybody has suggested the basics. Couple of other tips. 1. Wipe the cats down with a wet washrag to get rid of excess dander after grooming. 2. make sure you vacuum the furniture too. 3. Replace his pillowcase daily. Store the clean bedding in sealed tubs or bags. Keeping his clean clothes away from kitty too 4. clean the furnace / air conditioner filter at least monthly. 
Daughter had allergies & these little extras helped.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

> air conditioner


This! 

Every time I vacuum my hall I grab the filter and do a quick once over. Its best to change at least once a month but I do vacuum it in between and it helps a great deal.


----------

